# During this heat wave, SAVE electricity!



## thetrailboss (Jul 27, 2005)

It drives me nuts when I walk by shops and stores with their AC's cranked up and the doors WIDE open letting out that cold air!  :angry:   C'mon!  

Our AC is on a timer so it comes on before we get home and we have a cool room.  

Save electricity, save money, save the environment.

 :beer:


----------



## dmc (Jul 27, 2005)

I don't even own an AC anymore...

Didnt regret it until last night...


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 27, 2005)

There's nothing nicer, though, than walking through that cold blast.

We only hav an AC unit in our bedroom that runs for about 1/2 an hour before we go to bed. Makes too much noise to sleep with. Otherwise, it's fans, though I've had the worst time convincing my wife that if it's cooler inside than out, it doesn't help to have a window fan sucking hot air into the room. One day, physics will make sense...


----------



## JimG. (Jul 27, 2005)

Central A/C was one of the first upgrades I installed in our new home. 

I have no clue how folks survive this kind of heat without A/C.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm kinda sad to admit that I've become dependant on AC.  It nice to walk into a nice cool house though!  Reminds me of winter


----------



## MichaelJ (Jul 27, 2005)

I'd be happy with just a/c in the bedroom, but my apartment has central so I'm certainly not going to complain. I have to run something because I can't sleep in this heat, and also all the computers need to be kept reasonably cool (I run my domain out of my den).

The cats appreciate the a/c, too, even though they'd prefer open windows. Oddly enough, something you might not think of, the litter box benefits from the a/c. Litter will not clump right if it's super-humid and it just becomes one big clay mess.


----------



## skijay (Jul 27, 2005)

My energy savings:  

1. Replaced 3 8000BTU window units with central air. You actually save money going with central air. 
The big savings in conjuntion with the CA system for me was the new roof that was installed 3 summers ago.  I now have ridge vents over both sections.  The attic stays about 5 degrees hotter than the outside air.  That helps the ac to work better since the duct work & heat exchanger is in the attic.  

2. Replaced an aging dehumidifier in my basement last summer with a new efficient digital model. 

3. Run the pool pump at night time.  Also having a properly sized pump / filter for your size pool helps.

edit: Once you have central air you will never go back.  Every room has the same temperature, inlcuding the bathrooms.


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> I'm kinda sad to admit that I've become dependant on AC.  It nice to walk into a nice cool house though!  Reminds me of winter


Yep, I know the feeling...I spend all of my workday in a climate-controlled office so it's a challenge to tolerate a house without central A/C.

It's great to walk into a cool house...until my spouse turns up the thermostat. :wink:


----------



## Stephen (Jul 27, 2005)

It's actually painful to walk outside and get blasted by the haze. Ugh.

-Stephen


----------



## teachski (Jul 27, 2005)

My AC died and I can't buy a new one right now.

Cold showers, a dip in my sisters, neighbor's, friends, etc. pool, anything to stay cool.  This heat is awful.  There was 100% humidity earlier today according to underground weather.  T-Storms are likely today.  I HATE T-Storms!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> My AC died and I can't buy a new one right now.


I feel your pain...my central AC was kaput for a few days last week, and I was amazed how draining it was to be in the heat and humidity when I went home in the evenings...


----------



## snowsprite (Jul 27, 2005)

I actually have trouble breathing when it gets hotter than 95 degrees and it's humid. I mean, I literally feel like I'm suffocating. I have a touch of asthma and I think that just sets me off. I also have a touch of claustrophobia and for some reason, oppressive heat triggers that little "claustrophobic anxiety."

today I am very grateful for the A/C. We are doing what we can to conserve here at work. We have all the lights off (luckily we have large tinted windows that let in enough light to work). I even turned off my lava lamp at my desk.

Sprite


----------



## teachski (Jul 27, 2005)

Yes, this heavy, humid air is tough on those of us with asthma.  I have been trying to limit activity to keep the threat of an attack down.  I can't wait to get into the pool in about an hour.  No one has been home all day, so I have to wait till they are.  I would NEVER think of going in a pool all alone. 

 With this heat, the shock of the temp. difference could also cause problems.  Please be careful when going to and from AC and getting into a cool pool.


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 27, 2005)

I am also thankful for our central A/C, but even with it on I wake up in the morning to a tangle of two Saint Bernards sucking the coolness out of the tile floor in our bathroom :x 

The cold front just came through, and it is now 78F, down from 93F when I came home. Our high was 94F


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 27, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I am also thankful for our central A/C, but even with it on I wake up in the morning to a tangle of two Saint Bernards sucking the coolness out of the tile floor in our bathroom :x
> 
> The cold front just came through, and it is now 78F, down from 93F when I came home. Our high was 94F


Passing by me now


----------



## dmc (Jul 27, 2005)

snowspritect said:
			
		

> I even turned off my lava lamp at my desk.
> 
> Sprite



Wow... Way to rough it Sprite! 

funny...


----------



## snowsprite (Jul 27, 2005)

I know. Please don't tell anyone that I was not _groovy_ today though. Thanks!
 
Sprite


----------



## teachski (Jul 27, 2005)

We had a terrible storm.  Lightening struck the Stetson School, a residential school for boys.  I think it hit the old main building, which I believe is now administrative and possibly medical, not dorms.  It got struck at about 6:10 and the fire department is still there.  I heard it is "fully involved".  

In addition to the Thunder and Lightening, the rain came down in a big sheet, I swear we got an inch in 3 minutes, and the wind blew the rain and branches.  I was in the center of town, all cars there were forced to pull over because they could not see an inch in front of them.  It was kind of freaky.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 27, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> We had a terrible storm.



So thats where our storm went, we hardly got any rain...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 28, 2005)

Yeah, we missed the storms here in Medfa'.


----------



## dmc (Jul 28, 2005)

snowspritect said:
			
		

> I know. Please don't tell anyone that I was not _groovy_ today though. Thanks!
> 
> Sprite



Our little secret... 
I unpacked the lava lamp the other day...  Have it setup in the new house...  
Really makes a difference...  A groovy difference...


----------



## dmc (Jul 28, 2005)

The Skillz got nailed... 
Big storm... Really tropical feeling..  Temps in the high 80's...

This morning it was 50 degrees..


----------



## bvibert (Jul 28, 2005)

Looks like we made out pretty well, didn't get much of the storm (a little rain and wind) but we got all of the cool air this morning.  It was absulutely beautiful this morning!


----------



## dmc (Jul 28, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Looks like we made out pretty well, didn't get much of the storm (a little rain and wind) but we got all of the cool air this morning.  It was absulutely beautiful this morning!



If I would've know Albandy was suck a Cluster-F this morning - I would've taken the day off...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 5, 2008)

Bump..heat wave is coming


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Bump..heat wave is coming



lol, hauled up the air conditioners out of the basement yesterday before surgery.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 5, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> lol, hauled up the air conditioners out of the basement yesterday before surgery.




It's supposed to be either 94 or 96 degrees here in Saturday..yikes..I haven't used my air conditioner yet..I actually leave it in the window all year round since my heat is included with my rent.  My electric bill is 25-30 dollars a month without AC and about $40 when the AC is running...but I have a small apartment.  

I'm not ready for the days when my balls stick to my leg..uke:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It's supposed to be either 94 or 96 degrees here in Saturday..



Thanks for reminding me...gonna suck on Saturday helping my brother move that day


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 5, 2008)

JimG. said:


> Central A/C was one of the first upgrades I installed in our new home.
> 
> I have no clue how folks survive this kind of heat without A/C.



+1.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 5, 2008)

All you people in your nice AC'ed offices are not allowed to complain.  I mow grass, and let me tell you, it gets VERY hot working.  No AC on a lawn mower.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 5, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> All you people in your nice AC'ed offices are not allowed to complain.  I mow grass, and let me tell you, it gets VERY hot working.  No AC on a lawn mower.



Well you get to wear shorts and a t-shirt..people in offices have to wear pants and sometimes ties..


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 5, 2008)

Blast from the past!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Well you get to wear shorts and a t-shirt..people in offices have to wear pants and sometimes ties..



I dont wear shorts ever.  

A- Looks unprofessional
B- When you run a weed whacker it kicks all the grass and stones everywhere.  My pants are totally covered after trimming 1 lawn, and when i have worn shorts for a day i come home with bunch of cuts on my legs.
C- Poison Ivy sucks!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 5, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> All you people in your nice AC'ed offices are not allowed to complain.  I mow grass, and let me tell you, it gets VERY hot working.  No AC on a lawn mower.



So get an office job. It's not like you have to mow lawns. It'll keep you in shape anyway.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 5, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> So get an office job. It's not like you have to mow lawns. It'll keep you in shape anyway.



Yea I will pass.  Being outdoors is nice, and working for yourself is great.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 5, 2008)

A.C. is addictive meaning if you never have it or use it you will never miss it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 5, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Blast from the past!




Yeah this thread is freaking old...but the theme remains the same..it's going to be hot..not Africa hot..not Deep South hot..but Northeast hot.

I have no interest playing golf when it's 90+ degrees this weekend..until Xanadu opens..the walk in beer cooler at the local distributor will have to suffice.  It's almost ski season right???...doh..and there's new snow at Alta..double Doh!!!! Mad Homer Simpson yo..Actually mad wicked witch of the west..because this weekend..I'll need lots of Italian Ice and Sam Adams summer to keep from...MELTING..actually mad Frosty the snowman..Yo!!!..Holla


----------



## Paul (Jun 5, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> No AC on a lawn mower.



Or on the MetroNorth....:sad:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 5, 2008)

Paul said:


> Or on the MetroNorth....:sad:



Never, or just today? The mbcr cars turn into deathtraps when the AC goes out.


----------



## Paul (Jun 5, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Never, or just today? The mbcr cars turn into deathtraps when the AC goes out.



Today for sure.  Bleecch!!


----------



## Greg (Jun 5, 2008)

snoseek said:


> A.C. is addictive meaning if you never have it or use it you will never miss it.



I kind of agree. I mostly only *need *A/C at night. I'm very fortunate that my wife also likes it cool at night. We keep a window cracked even in the dead of winter. I can deal with the heat during the day at home. Of course my wife would rather the A/C be on. Work is air conditioned, but sometimes coming out into the humidity at the end of the day actually feels good.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 5, 2008)

snoseek said:


> A.C. is addictive meaning if you never have it or use it you will never miss it.



I can kinda see your point, but only to a certain limit.  My apartment is a converted attic on the third floor of an old building.  It's got decent windows and skylights to pass the air around, but it still gets DAMN hot.  If it's 80 out and sunny all day, even high 70's, the passive solar energy through the skylight and the roof heating up, tips the mercury in here at 90+. If it's a day in the low 90's it reaches triple digits up here. I went through the first summer without an A/C and it was murder.  Seriously, a camel would croke from heat stroke, it gets that bad.

I actually bought my AC unit last year on the morning of the Saint Patrick's Day major snow dump.  I had a deal available to me on a coupon for Home Depot.  I kid you not, I showed up there while there was a foot of snow on the ground, went up to customer service and asked where the A/C units are.  The lady at the counter's jaw just drops and she says, "I've got 16 employees who can't make it in today because of this snow storm and you want to buy an A/C unit??"  :lol:   um yes mame, I do :lol:  Sir, you're crazy....me 'maybe a little' :lol:  The whole time the phone is ringing off the hook like crazy with people calling to see if they have shovels available :lol:

Oh and for those who are wondering why I wasn't skiing?  I had to work at noon.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 5, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I can kinda see your point, but only to a certain limit.  My apartment is a converted attic on the third floor of an old building.  It's got decent windows and skylights to pass the air around, but it still gets DAMN hot.  If it's 80 out and sunny all day, even high 70's, the passive solar energy through the skylight and the roof heating up, tips the mercury in here at 90+. If it's a day in the low 90's it reaches triple digits up here. I went through the first summer without an A/C and it was murder.  Seriously, a camel would croke from heat stroke, it gets that bad.
> 
> I actually bought my AC unit last year on the morning of the Saint Patrick's Day major snow dump.  I had a deal available to me on a coupon for Home Depot.  I kid you not, I showed up there while there was a foot of snow on the ground, went up to customer service and asked where the A/C units are.  The lady at the counter's jaw just drops and she says, "I've got 16 employees who can't make it in today because of this snow storm and you want to buy an A/C unit??"  :lol:   um yes mame, I do :lol:  Sir, you're crazy....me 'maybe a little' :lol:  The whole time the phone is ringing off the hook like crazy with people calling to see if they have shovels available :lol:
> 
> Oh and for those who are wondering why I wasn't skiing?  I had to work at noon.



Yeah I can see that kind of heat messing with overall health and well-being.

but the average home in New england never really needs A.C. with good ventilation. Sure there are hot days but you can get used to it fast. Landscapers, roofers chef's ect.... can work in extreme heat for 8+ hours and step into 90 degrees to cool off. I can think of so many times that it was 120 or so on the line and step out into 85+ and feel refreshed. It is a habit that can be broken as long as the sleeping situation is decent-sleeping in a room above 80 sucks.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 6, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Yeah I can see that kind of heat messing with overall health and well-being.
> 
> but the average home in New england never really needs A.C. with good ventilation. Sure there are hot days but you can get used to it fast. Landscapers, roofers chef's ect.... can work in extreme heat for 8+ hours and step into 90 degrees to cool off. I can think of so many times that it was 120 or so on the line and step out into 85+ and feel refreshed. It is a habit that can be broken as long as the sleeping situation is decent-sleeping in a room above 80 sucks.



that's just it....if it bakes up into the 90's in here during the day, maybe it gets down to the low 80's around 4 AM.  I can deal with 70's while sleeping, but my preference is for high 60's.

New England isn't nearly as bad as other places I've lived in summer in terms of oppressive heat, but it's not Colorado.  I spent one summer out there, even when it got up into the mid-90's during the day, it always dropped down to the low 60's at night.  No doubt, the climate in Colorado kicks ass


----------



## krisskis (Jun 6, 2008)

Its 62 degrees here now and im roasting!! I dont know if its the alcohol or a hot flash...i just tild the husband i was going to turn on the AC and he llooked at me like i was crazy...LOL.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 6, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> All of you turn on your A/C units this weekend to high .. we need to make a little money here.





I get my electric from PPL..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 6, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Its 62 degrees here now and im roasting!! I dont know if its the alcohol or a hot flash...i just tild the husband i was going to turn on the AC and he llooked at me like i was crazy...LOL.




Oh no after 5 marinis..Kriss is in rare form..


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm not ready for the days when my balls stick to my leg..uke:



If you washed them once in a while that might not be a problem. :idea: :razz:


----------



## severine (Jun 6, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Its 62 degrees here now and im roasting!! I dont know if its the alcohol or a hot flash...i just tild the husband i was going to turn on the AC and he llooked at me like i was crazy...LOL.


You're funny when you post drunk.


----------



## Paul (Jun 6, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Yeah I can see that kind of heat messing with overall health and well-being.
> 
> but the average home in New england never really needs A.C. with good ventilation. Sure there are hot days but you can get used to it fast..



Northern NE, maybe. But in Southern NE its the damn humidity that gets you.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 6, 2008)

My AC is cranking at my place...it will probably be on at least through next week..but I keep a window open in my bedroom for fresh air..When I drive around in the summer..I like to have the AC on and the windows down..then everybody can hear my rap music blasting..yes I'm a conservationalist..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> My AC is cranking at my place...it will probably be on at least through next week..but I keep a window open in my bedroom for fresh air..When I drive around in the summer..I like to have the AC on and the windows down..then everybody can hear my rap music blasting..yes I'm a conservationalist..



You mean a conversationalist. Good thing yer getting another car, your AC will die if you roll with open windows.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 6, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> You mean a conversationalist. Good thing yer getting another car, your AC will die if you roll with open windows.



I'm not getting another car for another year or two..my lease is up in October but I'm taking the option to buy as I'm already way over the mileage..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm not getting another car for another year or two..my lease is up in October but I'm taking the option to buy as I'm already way over the mileage..



Good luck negotiating a fair buy-out that you won't be losing a bucket of bucks on.


----------



## Philpug (Jun 6, 2008)

I [hart] Air Cond. In the summer time, I go outside, just so I can come back in. :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 6, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Good luck negotiating a fair buy-out that you won't be losing a bucket of bucks on.



I know what the option to buy is..about $11,500 for a 2006 Impreza..and there's a good chance my company is going to buy it and it will be a company car which would be sweet and save me a couple hundred bucks a month..


----------



## severine (Jun 6, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> I [hart] Air Cond. In the summer time, I go outside, just so I can come back in. :beer:



Me, too.  I don't do well with humidity.  I wilt like a flower.  Although where I used to work, my boss (and most of the others I worked with) were menopausal and they had the AC cranking as early as March.    It was a relief to go outside on my lunch breaks.  I felt like I was in the refrigerator all day!


----------



## MichaelJ (Jun 6, 2008)

I definitely need a/c to sleep, and I need it in the den to protect the computers and, yes, keep the humidity away from the cat litter (trust me, it makes a *huge* difference). I like but don't need it in the living room or kitchen, but someday do want central just because otherwise the humidity gets the dust  damp and it gets all over everything and that's a concern, especially with the electronics.

This weekend, though, we'll be up in the mountains. It might hit the 90's in the valleys but should be 60's up on the ridge. That'll be nice, at least until the thunderstorms form...


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I know what the option to buy is..about $11,500 for a 2006 Impreza..and there's a good chance my company is going to buy it and it will be a company car which would be sweet and save me a couple hundred bucks a month..



Several years ago I had a lease on a Ford Explorer that was over the permitted milage at end-of-lease. The vehicle had become the proverbial "piece of shit" by then too. The buy-out was way more than the Blue Book or Edmonds value of the vehicle. It wound up costing me 5k to terminate the lease and get rid of the vehicle.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2008)

82 already


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 9, 2008)

Left the apartment all clossed up on Saturday, came home witht he car reading 95 degrees. Walked inside, and it was like a meat locker- 71 degrees inside. Had the door open all day Sunday, got up to 76 in the house.
New windows, new insulation, and about 1/2 underground is a wonderful thing.


----------



## dmc (Jun 9, 2008)

75 in the Skillz... 

Not looking forward to my drive to NYC....


----------

